# Wife is not Happy



## Bucksman84 (May 21, 2010)

We have been married for 2 1/2 years, together for 6. We started dating when we were Seniors in High School. We fell in love, and have ended up buying our own home the same month we were married. 

When we got engaged, and our decision to get married, both were proposed by her. I wasn't against either of these, just didn't know if she was ready yet, but this told me she was.

For the first year of our marriage everything went great. Albeit, I do 80% of the chores around the house, allowing her to spend free time watching shows, hanging out etc. I don't mind too much, and it makes her happy.

Recently though, we have had our issues. Her cousin recently got divorced, and upon hearing that, we finally talked about our issues from the past year. She brought up that I had became someone different, that I was anti-social and she wanted a divorce. I stated that I wanted a chance to work on our relationship. She says she has been talking with her friends, they agree with her, and she'll never be happy with me. 

I am wrong in thinking that a full committment, that her trying, and me trying, and possibly going to marriage counseling can help our marriage? I believe that if we were able to have loved once, that with committment from both of us, that it is at least *possible* to save our marriage


----------



## ddindiana (May 24, 2010)

Bucksman84 it takes both of you to make it work and if she has friends filling her head then sorry man shes allready left. Keep your head up it does get better i promise.


----------



## Lines-n-Circles (May 26, 2010)

I'm in the same boat brotha. Been together for 7 years and married for only 1. Wife said recently that she hasn't been happy for awhile and doesn't think she is in love with me anymore. The weird thing is, up until recently everything seemed to be great. But then she started traveling for work with a bunch of single co-workers and acting very distant. Long story short, she was having an emotional affair with a co-worker, having phone conversations in the bathroom behind my back. The funny thing is, I do everything around here too and wait on her hand and foot while she sits on the couch. It's always been that way and I never minded but now I've put my foot down. I am thinking of moving out for awhile so she can find out what it is like to be home alone and not be waited on hand and foot. Hopefully she will appreciate me more and want to try to work things out. But it could also go the other way. I still love her and want to try to save our marriage but I have to be honest and admit that we have lost that spark and don't know how to get it back because it's just awkward now. It's so hard to still be living together and feel like I'm not allowed to touch her and tell her I love her because I don't know if she feels the same way. But maybe the both of us would be happier with women that actually appreciate us and want to be with us right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

